# 3 ponies stolen.



## rosie fronfelen (25 March 2010)

According to the local paper 3 show ponies have been stolen from a field in Aberarth, Aberaeron this last thursday after a mysterious trailer was seen nearby. so beware all in west Wales!!


----------



## Cuffey (25 March 2010)

Link
http://www.cambrian-news.co.uk/news/i/6055/


----------



## DebbieCG (26 March 2010)

Are there any photos?  These ponies are not on stolen horse register yet.

I've copied the link to Intelligent Horsemanship forum for coverage.

As with all owners of stolen horses, I hope these people get their ponies back home where they belong.  Rotten people that do this to families.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 March 2010)

no pics.unfortunately-only read it in the local rag. same as Cuffey has printed- sorry.


----------



## Cuffey (27 March 2010)

Understand local police treating this as missing/escaped--miles of open country near the property.
Horsewatch have contacted local police force
I have made an attempt to send the Stolen Horse Register Form to the ladies business --it did not bounce but no reply.
Suggested they speak to PIO and get entry on NED and start a Facebook page
Difficult to help without pics/descriptions


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 March 2010)

Hi
Any description on the ponies yet?


----------



## DebbieCG (28 March 2010)

Hope these ponies are found soon if they have escaped.  Would they be likely to stay fairly near by or really wander far off?  It's a bit worrying though that there is mention to a mysterious trailer on the land before the ponies went missing.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 March 2010)

trouble is, the horrific main Cardigan/ Aberystwyth road is just below them, but no reports there. i will try and find out more-


----------



## dilbert_uk (29 March 2010)

DebbieCG said:



			Would they be likely to stay fairly near by or really wander far off?
		
Click to expand...

As they could possibly form a small herd, they could wander around on their own.

But I have seen even a single pony staying alone for a week in a field with cows until the owner of this field came to complain. The yard owner simply didn't care.
We have been on a yard where other ponies and ours regularly escaped due to real bad fencing. 
On the other side, just ponies are extremely clever to find their way over walls and fences. I've seen such a half-wild pony entering the fields of this yard by removing the upper layer of stones of a stonewall.

If there are other half-wild herds around they could probably join but otherwise it depends on the fences of the neighbouring fields where they might end up.
Busy roads are the worst, obviously.


----------



## netposse (31 March 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your ponies. I am a victim of theft too and because of that event in our lives we founded an nonprofit organization to help other people like ourselves in 2003.

You can list these ponies on Stolen Horse International, aka NetPosse.com located at www.netposse.com. We will waive our usual fee since we are not as versed outside of the US and Canada in actually helping search for the horses. We do have a large viewship of people in the UK and other countries. 

By listing here you will have your ponies on a webpage of their own with a flyer that anyone in the world can print and post for you. 

I hope you will let us help. Check us out by googling our organization or me Debi Metcalfe, http://netposse.com/merch/aboutauthor.htm. I travel around the US and speak on the theft and ways to protect and recover your horses at horse expositioins as a clinician. We really are here to help.

Email me at stolenhorse@netposse.com


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 April 2010)

Three ponies stolen from Aberarth, West Wales have been found safe and well after police had a tip off last friday.


----------



## DebbieCG (8 April 2010)

Good to hear this - I will copy the lastest info regarding these 3 ponies to the thread about them on the Intelligent Horsemanship forum, stolen section.


----------

